# Stihl Kombi. Legit?



## Babaganoosh (Jul 17, 2015)

Got a house last year and need to start putting together my non chainsaw related yard tools. I've been thinking of the kombi system but I don't want to regret not getting stand alone units. 

I need a line trimmer and hedge clipper and would consider the blower if it works well. Might add an edger in the next few years. 

Is it legit? Kinda gimmicky?


----------



## porsche965 (Jul 17, 2015)

I like my KM130. Plenty of power. Only one power head to keep fresh fuel in, take care of. The stand alone trimmers that are pure two stroke are easier to moderate the engine speed but for power to run a rototiller, edger, saw blade, hedge clipper, all of which I have it is a really nice unit.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Jul 17, 2015)

I have the km130 with the straight shaft trimmer which I can swap out to run a brush blade, pole saw attachment, root tiller, and the straight shaft edger. I wouldn't want to store or maintain all these if they were individual units.


----------



## walterg (Jul 18, 2015)

I have the KM90R and its been great so far.
Only had it a couple months, but it was the right purchase for me.
I've already used the pole saw at least a dozen times already.
The articulating hedge trimmer I've only used a few times, but it's a real time saver.
That's all I planned on buying, but my gas trimmer was down for repair, so I bought the straight shaft trimmer attachment.
Now I'm thinking about the edger attachment.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Jul 18, 2015)

I think I'm going to go with the system. I can't decide on a power head though. I probably don't need the 130 but..... it does have the most power.

I don't want to get a smaller power head and then always regret not getting bigger. This is for a homeowner application so we are talking less than 100 bucks different amortized over how many years here. Pro grade stuff should last me a long long time. Plus if I move and don't take the stuff should hold value.


I'm going to go with either the 110 or 130 powerhead. Can't decide which. Wish there was a way to demo this stuff


----------



## Hinerman (Jul 18, 2015)

Babaganoosh said:


> Got a house last year and need to start putting together my non chainsaw related yard tools. I've been thinking of the kombi system but I don't want to regret not getting stand alone units.
> 
> I need a line trimmer and hedge clipper and would consider the blower if it works well. Might add an edger in the next few years.
> 
> Is it legit? Kinda gimmicky?


 
I know it is only 24cc but Stihl introduced a 2-stroke back into their line up, the KM 94. It gets very good reviews. Unless you are trimming some deep grass, or real thick hedges, I wouldn't hesitate on the KM 94. If I replace my old Craftsman 4-stroke multi-tool set, it will be with the KM 94.

Post #9, gives a decent review:

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/stihl-km94-kombi-head.281429/


----------



## sawfun (Jul 18, 2015)

I think the km94 would be great for a string or hedge trimmer but not powerful enough for the other attachements like an edger or saw, much less a tiller. If tilling or sweeping, I would lean towards the 130, otherwise the 110 should be fine and drink a lot less. I always tend to get the biggest engine though, otherwise because I have always regretted not doing so at some point. 90% of the time the 110 would do, but for that 10%?


----------



## Babaganoosh (Jul 18, 2015)

I can almost guarantee I will never be tilling but I'll probably be edging. 

The only way I end up tilling is if I finally give up and settle down with a chick who wants to garden. Lol

Maybe get the 2 stroke and send it out for porting.... I kid I kid......


----------



## sawfun (Jul 18, 2015)

I want an fs94, but not a kombi with that engine. I wish there had been a km250 or that they made one with the 240 engine.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 18, 2015)

Babaganoosh said:


> I think I'm going to go with the system. I can't decide on a power head though. I probably don't need the 130 but..... it does have the most power.
> 
> I don't want to get a smaller power head and then always regret not getting bigger. This is for a homeowner application so we are talking less than 100 bucks different amortized over how many years here. Pro grade stuff should last me a long long time. Plus if I move and don't take the stuff should hold value.
> 
> ...


Get the 130 it has a third more power they say anyway.


----------



## marne (Jul 19, 2015)

Get the 130, loads of torque.
The blower attachment works fabulous and is the only attachment that demands enough power to avoid hitting the rev limiter at wot. 
The broom works as nice as the tiler. Even troy built and mtd attachments fit.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 19, 2015)

I gave the 130, wish they made bigger as I find its a bit gutless with the weed wacker attachment.
I also have the power broom (both the brush and paddles) and edger.

My brother said he adjusted the calves on hit and it helped. I didn't even know it had valves!


----------



## Babaganoosh (Jul 19, 2015)

130 it is!

Looks like I'm going to have to wait on anything more than the line trimmer atttachment. My sewer line is backing up. It's backed up at the clean out. I rented a power snake and got a few tree roots out. Snakes it to the road so it should drain but it's very slow going. Guess my articulating hedge clippers attachment money is going to the plumber.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Jul 23, 2015)

Just got the 130. They tried to tell me it was overkill for my 2/3 of an acre property. I said you guys obviously don't belong to arboristite! Blank stares. Lol

Got a few things to do but I'll post a pic in a bit.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Jul 23, 2015)

Ok. I didn't even make it into the house without starting it up and laying the smackdown on some weeds.

This thing is nasty! It sounds like a beast.

Was cutting 2 to 3 week overgrown grass and weeds on 60% throttle. Full throttle is just ridiculous.

I'm wearing flip flops and shorts because I just got back from a winery (actually awesome and not gay but thats another thread ) and I need pants asap. The grass and rocks flies back at insane leg bruising and speeds.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Jul 23, 2015)

PHO pic. Lol


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 23, 2015)

Babaganoosh said:


> Ok. I didn't even make it into the house without starting it up and laying the smackdown on some weeds.
> 
> This thing is nasty! It sounds like a beast.
> 
> ...



Little weeds like that will be fine. You'll notice it needs more power if you ever do a fence line, ditch, etc with weeds that are 2-3+ft tall.
I also use a 50ish cc Jonsered trimmer and it's way better aside from it being a fuel hog.


----------



## kirko (Jul 27, 2015)

Good choice ,,130's are a good all round size for general trimming ,, if the going gets tough just put on a blade.
The down side is its a gunna be a heavy hedger.


----------



## Sprint60 (Aug 8, 2015)

The Kombi system works pretty well, I think. I have the KM55 and the KM130 and find for certain things that one works better than the other and visa-versa. For instance, if I have some tree trimming to do I usually want the 55 since it's a two stroke and spins the chain faster than the 130. However, if I'm down in the gully trimming really hardwood (like Osage Orange) then I want the 130 since it has grunt that the 55 doesn't. 

The string trimmer is pretty good; I've heard unhappy comments about the inability to feather the throttle on the 130, but I find that isn't the case for me; it works fine. It has the grunt to get down in the ditches or clear tall standing brush - most of the time it's on the rev limiter. It also is very torquey at low revs, so in close you still have the power to do the work without marking up the bark or siding or paint. It holds more fuel and is a bit more efficient than the 55 so I can trim the whole lot and the ditches without having to stop and refuel. On the other hand, the 55 is lighter and for quick work around a set of trees or yard-obstacles then the 55 is the better suited. Hope that makes sense. I use the Super-Cut head on the straight shaft; I like it because I can wind line on it and never touch it again (no tapping or fiddling with line) until it runs out. Also kids figure out that they can tap out all the line and then have a break! The blade works very well with either power unit.

My wife uses the cultivator in her garden; she hasn't said which power head she prefers but she seems to like the 130 which is easier to start (one pull, literally, yank it and then flip the choke off quick-like and it's going).

I don't have a blower or sweeper attachment, but of the attachments I have the one I like least is the edger. It's uncomfortable to use, doesn't work as well as I'd like and if it I had to use it more than about twice a year I'd sell it on CraigsList and go get a unit that has the engine on the ground and rolls.

I'm not running a yard service or anything, but we often will load up and go mow for one of the widows or old maids in the area so the machines get a workout and we've learned what works and what could use some improving if you take my meaning.

And last Summer I bought a bent shaft trimmer for my oldest kid - she wouldn't get with two feet of anything when running the rider; it was taking forever to trim. She hates it so she's inspired to be a much better mower. Best $75 I've spent on *** in years even though it almost never gets used! She knows if she does well mowing I'll do the trimming and she won't be bothered.

Overall, I give the Kombi system two thumbs up. If I were forced to have just one power head the 130 would get the nod; ideally though, one of each allows you to select the best tools for the job at hand. Note that I didn't go out and buy all these tools on the same afternoon!


----------



## catbuster (Aug 8, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Little weeds like that will be fine. You'll notice it needs more power if you ever do a fence line, ditch, etc with weeds that are 2-3+ft tall.
> I also use a 50ish cc Jonsered trimmer and it's way better aside from it being a fuel hog.



Uh... I can't agree on the lacking power. I only have and use FS130s on my ROW crew- and they don't skip a beat in anything we cut


----------



## PhilMcWoody (Aug 8, 2015)

Babaganoosh said:


> View attachment 437413
> 
> 
> PHO pic. Lol




Nice brindled dog in the background, 

The hardware is good too.
All good in fact,
But nice pooch.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Aug 8, 2015)

PhilMcWoody said:


> Nice brindled dog in the background,
> 
> The hardware is good too.
> All good in fact,
> But nice pooch.


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 9, 2015)

a 130 should last a home owner his who life if only using it a couple times a week if that


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 9, 2015)

backhoelover said:


> a 130 should last a home owner his who life if only using it a couple times a week if that


Dont bet on the carb lasting that long


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 9, 2015)

lol i know that give the man so hope


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 9, 2015)

some


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 9, 2015)

I got an FS110 on the bench now with a carb that has an air leak at the throttle shaft. 50.00 fix ,wasnt that old either. It seems that the carbs never hold up well.


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 9, 2015)

yeah also the acc pump o ring causes problems too i order 10 oring and install with a rebuild kit it should be in the kit but isnt


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 9, 2015)

backhoelover said:


> yeah also the acc pump o ring causes problems too i order 10 oring and install with a rebuild kit it should be in the kit but isnt


Can my carb with the shaft leaking be repaired?


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 9, 2015)

backhoelover said:


> yeah also the acc pump o ring causes problems too i order 10 oring and install with a rebuild kit it should be in the kit but isnt


Can you post pics of that repair I would be willing to try I got three here.


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 9, 2015)

about a year ago i found the carb for 16.00 each and was stihl i bough the last 6 they had when they get more im going to post here to let people know they said they sold 500 in 3 days at that price


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 9, 2015)

yes the newer ones have the plugs that walbro uses on there accumilator carb with out nozzle check valves olders have screens


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 9, 2015)

backhoelover said:


> yes the newer ones have the plugs that walbro uses on there accumilator carb with out nozzle check valves olders have screens


This is a Zama. You had any luck with nozzle replacement?


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 9, 2015)

its in the manual i think yes it is want the manual


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 9, 2015)

backhoelover said:


> its in the manual i think yes it is want the manual


Cover zama?


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 9, 2015)

yeah i know but they do share parts


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 9, 2015)

yep it on there in fuel system


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 9, 2015)

backhoelover said:


> yeah i know but they do share parts


Good info there thanks.


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 9, 2015)

i have the master carb checking sheet but they are in windows and i have to send them email that help alot


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 9, 2015)

these are not on media cat or web site i got them for a engineer from stihl they used it at the plant for carb warranty work


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 9, 2015)

PhilMcWoody said:


> Nice brindled dog in the background,
> 
> The hardware is good too.
> All good in fact,
> But nice pooch.


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 9, 2015)

pretty puppy


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 9, 2015)

backhoelover said:


> pretty puppy


Thanks.


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 9, 2015)

do you want the master carb testing sheets ill need you email address


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 9, 2015)

i send you some other manuals just let me know what manusl you would like to have i send them also


----------



## PhilMcWoody (Aug 9, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> View attachment 440078



Thanks, great doggie, love the brindle more and more.

my girl says,

"Play Ball?"


----------



## Babaganoosh (Aug 9, 2015)

Sooooo I should buy an extra carb now and put it on the shelf?


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 9, 2015)

Babaganoosh said:


> Sooooo I should buy an extra carb now and put it on the shelf?


Only if you run a bunch of them and need them to make money daily so you can fix it overnight otherwise no. I am a Tree Service and need them when I need them or I lose money that day. But its nice to have one in stock if you have a few machines so you can trouble shoot by switching it and saves hours of time.


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 9, 2015)

i would replace acc pump and oring


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 9, 2015)

i think this is the one for that 4 mix trimmer and ht style carbs


----------



## Babaganoosh (Sep 11, 2015)

Quick update.

The 130 has been running very well for me. Use it every other week for my fence line and trimming. 

I bought the blower unit and use that every week when I cut the grass to blow off the driveway, sidewalk, etc. As I've read in every other post the blower is quite the surprise. It really kicks. Leaves are starting to drop so it will get a nice test soon. 

It's not an issue for me since I don't carry it 8 hours a day but it's on the heavier side for sure. Guys who need something a bit lighter might want to go for the 90.


----------



## cattoon (Sep 11, 2015)

I have had a KM90 for about 5 years, I bought it with the polesaw attachment and this past spring added the straight trimmer. This year my dealer adjusted the valves and about 2 weeks ago I replaced the carb and fuel filter. I have been very pleased with it and haven't found it lacking in power for my needs, most of the time timming it stays against the rev limiter if I use full throttle.


----------

